# Animal Poison Control



## pardus (Nov 21, 2008)

*Toxic Plants*

This list contains plants that have been reported as having systemic effects on animals and/or intense effects on the gastrointestinal tract.

Please note that the information contained in our plant lists is not meant to be all-inclusive, but rather a compilation of the most frequently encountered plants. For more information, contact us at napcc@aspca.org. Our email is not monitored 24/7, and should never be used to contact us with cases of suspected animal poisoning or other time-sensitive issues. *If you think that your animal is ill or may have ingested a poisonous substance, contact your local veterinarian or our 24-hour emergency poison hotline directly at 1-888-426-4435.*

*A*
Aloe 
Amaryllis 
Andromeda Japonica 
Asian Lily (Liliaceae) 
Asparagus Fern 
Australian Nut 
Autumn Crocus 
Avocado 
Azalea 

*B*
Bird of Paradise 
American Bittersweet 
European Bittersweet 
Branching Ivy 
Buckeye 
Buddist Pine 

*C*
Caladium 
Calla Lily 
Castor Bean 
Ceriman (aka Cutleaf Philodendron) 
Charming 
Diffenbachia 
Chinaberry Tree 
Chinese Evergreen 
Christmas Rose 
Clematis 
Cordatum 
Corn Plant (aka Cornstalk Plant) 
Cornstalk Plant (aka Corn Plant) 
Cutleaf Philodendron (aka Ceriman) 
Cycads 
Cyclamen 

*D*
Daffodil 
Day Lily 
Devil's Ivy 
Dumb Cane 
Deadly Nightshade (See Nightshade) 

*E*
Easter Lily 
Elephant Ears 
Emerald Feather (aka Emerald Fern) 
Emerald Fern (aka Emerald Feather) 
English Ivy 

*F*
Fiddle-Leaf Philodendron 
Flamingo Plant 
Florida Beauty 
Foxglove 
Fruit Salad Plant 

*G*
Glacier Ivy 
Gladiolas 
Glory Lily 
Gold Dieffenbachia 
Gold Dust Dracaena 
Golden Pothos 
Green Gold Nephthysis 

*H*
Hahn's self branching English Ivy 
Heartleaf Philodendron 
Heavenly Bamboo 
Holly 
Hops 
Horsehead Philodendron 
Hurricane Plant 
Hyacinth 
Hydrangea 

*I*
Iris 

*J*
Japanese Show Lily 
Japanese Yew (aka Yew) 
Jerusalem Cherry 

*K* 
Kalanchoe

*L*
Lace Fern 
Lacy Tree 
Lily of the Valley 

*M*
Macadamia Nut 
Madagascar Dragon Tree 
Marble Queen 
Marijuana 
Mauna Loa Peace Lily (aka Peace Lily) 
Mexican Breadfruit 
Mistletoe "American" 
Morning Glory 
Mother-in-Law 

*N*
Narcissus 
Needlepoint Ivy 
Nephthytis 
Nightshade 

*O*
Oleander 
Onion 
Orange Day Lily 

*P*
Panda 
Peace Lily (aka Mauna Loa Peace Lily) 
Philodendron Pertusum 
Plumosa Fern 
Precatory Bean 

*Q*
Queensland Nut 

*R*
Red Emerald 
Red Lily 
Red-Margined Dracaena (aka Straight-Margined Dracaena) 
Red Princess 
Rhododendron 
Ribbon Plant (Dracaena sanderiana) 
Rubrum Lily 

*S*
Saddle Leaf Philodendron 
Sago Palm 
Satin Pothos 
Schefflera 
Spotted Dumb Cane 
Stargazer Lily 
Striped Dracaena 
Sweetheart Ivy 
Swiss Cheese Plant 

*T*
Taro Vine 
Tiger Lily 
Tomato Plant 
Tree Philodendron 
Tropic Snow Dumbcane 
Tulip 

*V*
Variable Dieffenbachia 
Variegated Philodendron 

*W*
Warneckei Dracaena 
Wood Lily 

*Y*
Yesterday, Today, Tomorrow 
Yew (aka Japanese Yew) 
Yucca


http://www.aspca.org/site/PageServer?pagename=pro_apcc_toxicplants
------------------------------------------------------------------

*Nontoxic Plants*


This list contains plants that have not been reported as having systemic effects on animals or as having intense effects on the gastrointestinal tract. Any plant material ingested by an animal (as when dogs and cats ingest yard grass) may produce signs of vomiting, depression, or diarrhea. These signs are generally mild and self-limiting and often do not require any treatment. 

Please note that the information contained in our plant lists is not meant to be all-inclusive, but rather a compilation of the most frequently encountered plants. For more information, contact us at napcc@aspca.org. Our email is not monitored 24/7, and should never be used to contact us with cases of suspected animal poisoning or other time-sensitive issues. *If you think that your animal is ill or may have ingested a poisonous substance, contact your local veterinarian or our 24-hour emergency poison hotline directly at 1-888-426-4435.*


*A*
Achira
Acorn squash
African violet
Algaroba
Aluminum plant
Alumroot
American rubber
Anthericum comosum
Antirrhinum multiflorum
Arabian gentian
Aregelia
Artillery plant
Aspidium falcatum
Autumn olive

*B *
Bachelors buttons
Ball fern
Bamboo
Bamboo palm
Bamboo vine
Banana
Banana squash
Begonia species
Belmore sentry palm
Big shellbark hickory
Bitter pecan
Bitternut
Black haw
Black hawthorn
Blaspheme vine
Bloodleaf
Blooming sally
Bluebottle
Blue bead
Blue daisy
Blue echeveria
Blue-dicks
Blue-eyed daisy
Blunt leaf peperomia
Blushing bromeliad
Bold sword fern
Boston fern
Bottlebrush
Bottle Palm
Brazilian orchid
Bride's bonnet
Bristly greenbrier
Broom hickory
Brodiaea pulchella
Butterfly ginger
Butterfly iris
Bullbrier
Bur gourd
Burro's tail
Buttercup squash
Butterfly squash

*C* 
Caeroba
Calathea insignis
Calthea lancifolia
California pitcher plant
Callistemon bradyandrus
Callistemon viminalis
Callistemon citrinus
Calochortus nuttalli
Camellia
Canada hemlock
Canary date palm
Candle plant
Candycorn plant
Canna lily
Cantebury-bell
Cape jasmine
Cape primrose
Carob
Carob tree
Caroba
Carobinha
Carolina hemlock
Carrion flower
Carrot flower
Carrot fern
Casaba melon
Cast Iron plant
Cat brier
Cat ear
Cattleya labiata
Celosia globosa
Celosia plumosa
Celosia spicata
Chamaedorean
Chaparral
Chenille plant
Chestnut
Chicken-gizzard
Chickens and hens
Chin-lao-shu
China aster
China root
Chinese plumbago
Chlorophytum
Chlorophytum bechetii
Chocolate soldier
Christmas dagger
Christmas palm
Christmas orchid
Cinnamon
Cinquefoil
Cirrhopetalum
Clearweed
Cliff brake
Cocks comb
Cocktail orchid
Collinia elegans
Color-band
Columnar
Common camellia
Common catbrier
Common garden canna
Common greenbrier
Common snapdragon
Common staghorn fern
Confederate jasmine
Coolwort
Copperlead
Copper rose
Coralardisia
Coral bells
Coralberry
Cornflower
Crape myrtle
Creeping charlie
Creeping gloxinia
Creeping mahonia
Creeping pilea
Creeping rubus
Creeping zinnia
Crepe myrtle
Crimson bottlebush
Crimson cup
Crisped feather fern
Crossandra
Cucumber
Cushon aloe
Cushion moss
Cyrtudeira reptans

*D*
Dainty
Dainty rabbits-foot fern
Dallas fern
Dancing doll orchid
Davallia bullata mariessi
Davallia trichomanoides
Desert trumpet
Dichelostemma
Dichorisandra reginae
Dinteranthus vanzylii
Duffii fern
Duffy fern
Dwarf date palm
Dwarf feather fern
Dwarf palm
Dwarf Rose-Stripe Star
Dwarf royal palm
Dwarf whitman fern

*E *
Earth star
Easter cattleya
Easter daisy
Easter lily cactus
Easter orchid
Edible banana
Elephant-Ear Begonia
Emerald ripple peperomia
English hawthorn
Epidendrum atropurpeum
Epidendrum ibaguense
Epidendrum
Episcia spp.

*F* 
False aralia
Fairy fountain
Fan tufted palm
Feather fern
Feathered amaranth
Fiery reed orchid
Fig leaf gourd
Figleaf palm
Fingernail plant
Fire weed
Fish tail fern
Flame african violet
Flame of the woods
Flame violet
Florida butter-fly orchid
Fluffy ruffles
Forster sentry palm
Fortunes palm
Freckle face
Friendship plant
Frosty

*G*
Garden marigold
Garden snapdragon
German violet
Gherkins
Ghost leafless orchid
Ghost plant
Giant aster
Giant holly fern
Giant white inch plant
Gibasis geniculata
Globe thistle
Gloxinia
Gold bloom
Gold-fish plant
Golden bells
Golden lace orchid
Golden shower orchid
Good luck palm
Grape hyacinth
Grape Ivy
Great willow herb
Green ripple peperomia
Greenbrier

*H* 
Hagbrier
Hardy baby tears
Hardy gloxinia
Haws
Haws apple
Haworthia
Hawthorn
Hedgehog gourd
Hellfetter
Hemlock tree
Hen and chickens fern
Hens and chickens
Hickory
Hindu rope plant
Holligold
Holly fern
Hollyhock
Honey locust
Honey plant
Honeydew melons
Honeysuckle fuchsia
Hookera pulchella
Horse brier
Hoya carnosa 'exotica'
Hoya carnosa 'krinkle'
Hoya carnosa 'variegata'
Hoya 'Mauna Loa'
Hubbard squash
Hypocyrta spp.

*I* 
Ice plant
Imbricata sword fern
Irish moss
Iron cross begonia
Iron tree
Ivy peperomia
Ivy-leaf peperomia

*J*
Jackson brier
Jacob's ladder
Japanese aralia
Japanese holly fern
Japanese moss
Japanese pittosporum
Jasmine
Jewel orchid
Joseph's coat
Jungle geranium

*K *
Kaempferis
Kahali ginger
Kenilworth ivy
Kentia palm
Kenya palm
Kenya violet
Kharoub
King nut
King of the forest
King and queen fern
Kuang-yen- pa-hsieh

*L*
Lace flower vine
Lace orchid
Ladies ear drops
Lady lou
Lady palm
Lagerstroemia indica
Lance Pleumele
Large
Lady Palm
Laurel-leaved greenbrier
Leather peperomia
Leng-fen tu'an
Leopard lily
Leopard orchid
Lesser snapdragon
Lily of the valley orchid
Linden
Lipstick plant
Little zebra plant
Little fantasy peperomia
Living rock cactus
Living stones
Locust pods
Lou-lang-t'ou
Luther

*M*
Madagascar jasmine
Magnolia bush
Mahonia aquifolium
Malabar gourd
Malaysian dracaema
Manila palm
Mapleleaf begonia
Maranta
Marbled fingernail
Mariposa lily
Maroon
Mary-bud
Measles plant
Melons
Metallic peperomia
Metallic leaf begonia
Mexican firecracker
Mexican rosettes
Mexican snowballs
Miniature date palm
Minature fish tail
Minature maranta
Minature marble plant
Mistletoe cactus
Mockernut hickory
Mosaic plant
Mosiac vase
Moss agate
Moss campion
Moss fern
Moss phlox
Moss rose
Mossy campion
Mother fern
Mother spleenwort
Mother of pearl
Mountain camellia
Mountain grape
Mulberry bush greenbrier
Mulberry tree
Musa paradisiaca
Muscari armeniacum
Muscari spp.
Muskmellon

*N*
Narrow leafed pleomele
Natal plum
Neanthe bella palm
Nematanthus spp.
Neanthebella
Neoregelia
Nephrolepsis
Nerve plant
New silver and bronze
Night blooming cereus

*O*
Odontoglossum spp.
Old man cactus
Old world orchid
Orange star
Oregon grape
Ossifragi vase

*P*
Paddys wig
Painted lady
Palm lily
Pampus grass
Panamiga
Pansy orchid
Paradise palm
Parlor palm
Parlor plant
Parsley fern
Peace begonia
Peacock plant
Pearl plant
Pearly dots
Peperomia hederifolia
Peperomia peltifolia
Peperomia rotundifolia
Peperomia sandersii
Pepper face
Persian violet
Pheasant plant
Piggy back plant
Pigmy date palm
Pignut
Pignut hickory
Pilea microphylla
Pilea mucosa
Pink Brocade
Pink Pearl
Pink polka dot plant
Pink starlite
Pirliteiro
Pitaya
Plantanus orientalis
Plantanus occidentalis
Platinum peperomia
Platycerium alicicorne
Plumbago larpentiae
Plush plant
Polka dot plant
Polystichum falcatum
Pony tail
Porcelain flower
Pot marigold
Prairie lily
Prairie snowball
Prayer plant
Prickly bottlebrush
Prostrate coleus
Purple baby tears
Purple passion vine
Purple waffle plant
Purpleosier willow

*Q* 
Queen's spiderwort
Queencup
Queens spiderwort
Queensland arrowroot

*R*
Rabbits foot fern
Rainbow orchid
Red african violet
Red berried greenbrier
Red edge peperomia
Red hawthorne
Red palm lily
Red veined prayer
Reed palm
Resurrection lily
Rex begonia
Rhynchophorum
Ribbon plant (Chlorophytum comosum)
Roosevelt fern
Royal velvet plant
Rubber plant, baby
Russian olive

*S*
Saffron spike zebra
Saint Bernards lily
Sand lily
Sand verbena
Satin pellionia
Sawbrier
Scabious
Scarborough lily
Scarlet orchid
Scarlet sage
Sego lily
Shagbark hickory
Shan ku'ei-lai
Shellbark hickory
Shiny leaf smilax
Shrimp cactus
Silver bell
Silver berry
Silver heart
Silver-leaf peperomia
Silver nerve plant
Silver pink vine
Silver star
Silver table fern
Silver tree anamiga
Slender deutzia
Small fruited hickory
Smilax tamnoides vas
Speckled wood lily
Spice orchid
Spider ivy
Spider plant
Spotted laurel
Squarenut
Squirrels foot fern
Star jasmine
Star lily
Star plant
Star tulip
Star window plant
Strawberry
Striped blushing
Sugar pods
Sulfur flower
Summer hyacinth
Swedish ivy
Sweetheart hoya
Sweetheart peperomia
Sweet william
Sword fern

*T*
Tahitian bridal veil
Tailed orchid
Tall feather fern
Tall mahonia
Teasel gourd
Texas sage
Thea japonica
Thimble cactus
Thorn apple (Carateagus oxyacanth)
Ti hu-ling
Tiger orchid
Toad spotted cactus
Torch lily
Tous-les-mois
Trailing peperomia
Tree cactus
Tree gloxinia
Tropical moss
True cantalope
Tu fu-ling
Tulip poplar
Tulip tree
Turban squash
Turf lily      

*U*
Umbrella plant
Urbinia agavoides
Usambara violet

*V*
Variegated laurel
Variegated oval leaf peperomia
Variegated wandering jew
Variegated wax plant
Velvet plant
Venus fly trap
Verona fern
Verona lace fern
Vining peperomia
Violet slipper gloxinia

*W* 
Waffle plant
Walking anthericum
Washington hawthorn
Water hickory
Watermelon begonia
Watermelon peperomia
Watermelon pilea
Wax plant
Wax rosette
Weeping bottlebrush
Weeping sergeant hemlock
Weisdornbluten
West indian gherkin
Western sword
White ginger
White edged swedish ivy
White heart hickory
Whitman fern
Wild buckwheat
Wild buckwheat
Wild hyacinth
Wild lantana
Wild sarsaparilla
Wild strawberry
Willow herb
Windmill palm
Winter cattleya
Withered snapdragon
Woolflower

*Y* 
Yellow bloodleaf
Yellow-flowered gourd
Yerba linda

*Z* 
Zebra haworthia
Zebra plant
Zinnia sp.
Zucchini squash

http://www.aspca.org/site/PageServer?pagename=pro_apcc_nontoxicplants

--------------------------------------------------------------
*Animal Poison Control FAQ*


http://www.aspca.org/site/PageServer?pagename=pro_apcc_faq

--------------------------------------------------------------


*People Food*

http://www.aspca.org/site/PageServer?pagename=pro_apcc_ask_peoplefood

-------------------------------------------------------------

*Cleaning Products & Household Hazards*

http://www.aspca.org/site/PageServer?pagename=pro_apcc_ask_cleaningproducts

------------------------------------------------------------

*Human Medications & Cosmetics*

http://www.aspca.org/site/PageServer?pagename=pro_apcc_ask_peoplemedicine

-------------------------------------------------------------

*Insects*

http://www.aspca.org/site/PageServer?pagename=pro_apcc_ask_insect

----------------------------------------------------------------

*Plants & Trees*

http://www.aspca.org/site/PageServer?pagename=pro_apcc_ask_plant

--------------------------------------------------------------

*Miscellaneous*

http://www.aspca.org/site/PageServer?pagename=pro_apcc_ask_misc

--------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## LibraryLady (Nov 21, 2008)

Excellent resource, Pardus, thanks!

A lot of those toxic plants are house plants.  

From having raised quite a few critters and fostered many through my house, I can say, that critters can be really dumb and will eat anything, so check and double check what plants you have in your house and if they are within reach of critters.

LL


----------



## Wicked1 (Nov 21, 2008)

Wow! Lots of info!

Thanks, Pardus! :):)


----------



## psyopwilddog (Nov 21, 2008)

A couple more to add to the list:

1. Grapes and Raisins are very toxic to dogs.
2. False Dandilion can cause what is called Austrailian Stringhalt in horses.

To tell the difference between a false dandilion and real dandilion is the shape of the leaves. False dandilion leaves spread out and hug the ground and have a thicker leaf. While the real dandilion look more like the salad greens you get in a reseraunt. Much thinner leaf that stand upright from the base.:2c:


----------



## arizonaguide (Nov 21, 2008)

THANK YOU Pardus!
I've been wanting that list for a long time!
Thank you SIR! AWSOME!
:)

PS: and my DAWG thanks ya!


----------



## pardus (Nov 21, 2008)

That is NOT an accurate statement.

Grapes are a normal part of certain Wolves diets.

From the ASPCA...



> I’ve heard that grapes and raisins are poisonous to dogs. Yes or no?
> —Sheila C.
> 
> Yes, Sheila. At the current time, we know that grapes and raisins appear to cause renal failure in dogs who’ve ingested large amounts. However, we have not determined with certainty the toxic component, or the exact mechanism that causes renal failure. It is also not clear if only certain dogs are affected, or if long-term ingestions can lead to the same effects that a large one-time ingestion can. Because there are still many unknowns regarding the toxic potential of grapes and raisins, it is advisable not to give grapes or raisins to dogs in any amount.







psyopwilddog said:


> A couple more to add to the list:
> 
> 1. Grapes and Raisins are very toxic to dogs.


----------



## psyopwilddog (Nov 21, 2008)

Touche' I just had heard about it causing renal failure in dogs through my vet. I would still play it on the safeside and not let my dogs have any. A ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure. And also, thanks for the list I printed it off to use.


----------



## pardus (Nov 21, 2008)

Indeed.

I was quite surprised to see wolves eating grapes, they eat a rediculous amount of them too, many many pounds worth.


----------



## LibraryLady (Nov 21, 2008)

pardus762 said:


> Indeed.
> 
> I was quite surprised to see wolves eating grapes, they eat a rediculous amount of them too, many many pounds worth.



Were they taking them off the vine or off the ground?  I wonder if there wasn't a fermentation issue going on.

LL


----------



## pardus (Nov 21, 2008)

Right off the vines, weird stuff.


----------

